# Pics of your DWA animals



## POAGeckos

There are always threads for "pics of your chams" or "pics of your leos" here is one for DWA owners/care takers 

Here are mine

















Tonu(Silver Timberwolf)









Kua(White Timber)

The 2 pups above I am caring for till they are 1, then they will be back at my exotics facility.









Montana(Black/silver timberwolf)









Inu(Tan/Silver timberwolf)

These are the Parents of Kua and Tonu, who live at my work.









Employee named Dale with Montana










Kokanee(My works Cougar) Hes trying to be intimadating here, but he is a big suckup .


----------



## joe190

wow there quite cute!
unfortunatly i dont have any dwa!


----------



## SiUK

heres some of mine I either have or have had


western diamond back rattlesnake








gaboon viper








copperhead








white lipped pitviper








europeon horn nosed viper









parabuthus transvaalicus








deathstalker








androctonus amoureuxi








Buthus occitanus


----------



## Thrasops

Great pictures, all. Loving that Copperhead, Si. I came across _B. occitanus_ just the other day in Jimena de la Frontera.


----------



## Natonstan

Very awesome, love that wolf. 

Is there any Venemous lizards?


----------



## Morbid

Too many to post here, so I have to show this link instead..

EncapsGallery -

This part of my site is actually kicked alive just about 2 hours ago..
I hope that the link is ok.. If not, I appologize, and ask an admin to kill the link..


----------



## Declan123

Yes they are Venomous Lizards... the common being Gila Monsters and Beaded Lizards...

But other species like Komodos and Beardies have been researched, and do have venom glands


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

love the pics great collections especially the wolfs


----------



## aie_boa

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:gaboon viper is unreal:flrt:


----------



## POAGeckos

Im loving that copperhead, and white lipped viper.


----------



## Gerry4292

Are all scorpions dwa,may seem a stupid question but i know a pet shop os two that sell them to anyone with the money to pay for them.They are big and black.The scorpions i mean.


----------



## ian14

Not all are. Most of the ones seen in shops are Emperor scorpions and forest scorpions, these being the big black ones with HUGE claws. As a general rule, the bigger the muscle bulge on the claw, the less dangerous the sting is, as they use the power in the claws to hold and immobilise prey. If you see small scorps with tiny, thin claws, then in general these are the DWA ones.


----------



## Gerry4292

Thanks mate,i'll stop worrying now that the kids will put one in my bed.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Zeeman

the Gaboon.....awesome!:2thumb:


----------



## leadly

loving the wolfs and the markings on that gaboon are brilliant!!


----------



## monitor mad

Absolutly stunning animals everyone , but i will just have to look the mrs put her foot well and truly down!! :whip:


----------



## Mujician

Yeah, gotta agree with everyone else - the WOLVES are cool!


----------



## martin day

SiUK said:


> heres some of mine I either have or have had
> 
> 
> western diamond back rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaboon viper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copperhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white lipped pitviper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> europeon horn nosed viper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parabuthus transvaalicus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deathstalker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> androctonus amoureuxi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buthus occitanus


 
gaboon vipers s :censor: t me up they look like they can give a huge amount of venom


----------



## POAGeckos

Everyone loves the wolves, but no ones noticed Kokanee?


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Kali, my Cuviers Dwarf Caiman


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Western Diamondback that we stocked in the shop.


----------



## Dave-Flames

Albino WBD we have in the shop...


----------



## becka

aie_boa said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:gaboon viper is unreal:flrt:


 
i agree! beautiful!:no1:


----------



## The Wanderer

Great pics everybody : victory:


----------



## carpy

some fantastic photos, i recently had the opportunity to work with agkistodron pisc, echis carinatus and deinagkistodron acutus - safe to say im in love with the last one!


----------



## ssssnakeman

What does dwa stand for?
Deadly ??
here are some of my adders anyway..









































Cheers


----------



## Declan123

ssssnakeman said:


> What does dwa stand for?
> Deadly ??


Dangerous Wild Animal


----------



## ssssnakeman

Thanks declan, duh, i should have figured it out aye:blush:


----------



## ssssnakeman

Wild copperhead, _austrelaps supurba_









































cheers


----------



## evilchild

nice pic everyone. i think the hottys look soooooo cool. if only!


----------



## Incubuss

Love the wolves, I really wish I were rich so I would get a massive field, and a pack of them. Mmmmm


----------



## Declan123

ssssnakeman said:


> Thanks declan, duh, i should have figured it out aye:blush:



No worries, you dont have a DWA in Australia, so you wernt to know


You have a PM mate : victory:


----------



## evilchild

Declan123 said:


> No worries, you dont have a DWA in Australia, so you wernt to know
> 
> 
> You have a PM mate : victory:


thats because every thing wants to kill you out there. lol. even the ants! lol


----------



## Alice

Awesome pics people, keep them coming :2thumb: Nice to see the more unusual animals.


----------



## carpy

some wild stuff from belize, costa rica and guatemala

Bothrops asper








rear fanged Leptophis ahaetulla (?)
















Oophaga pumilio - again not dwa but venomous!








Porthidium nasutum








Porthidium nasutum








Bothrops asper









got a few more pics of Crotalus Durissus, Bothrops asper, and Atropoides nummifer as well, albeit in A captive environment. will resize them at some point


----------



## ssssnakeman

Any more pics of the rear fanged Leptophis ahaetulla Alex.? 
What a stunning looking animal.


----------



## reptile1

The rear fanged Leptophis ahaetulla dont you think it looks like one of the rubber toy snakes looks cool and nice colour


----------



## carpy

ssssnakeman said:


> Any more pics of the rear fanged Leptophis ahaetulla Alex.?
> What a stunning looking animal.


i got 5 of them so can get you as many pics as you like! and i agree, they are absolutely stunning



reptile1 said:


> The rear fanged Leptophis ahaetulla dont you think it looks like one of the rubber toy snakes looks cool and nice colour


havent really thought of it like that to be honest, but they are stunning yes!


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles

WOW:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: the wolfs and gaboon viper were awesome:no1:


----------



## ssssnakeman

Keep them coming carpy, hey, i live near Beaconsfield, its near Dandinong here in Victoria Australia right.:lol2:
cheers


----------



## Jack-a-star

well never thought people could keep these sorts of animals thought only in zoo's lol .. wonder if my misses will let me get a out the ordenary animal...nope she won't.


----------



## spikemu

any one else got any more dwa animals ???? 

any mammals aswell as reps... ??


----------



## Dave23

DO wives and girl friends count as DWA lol if so I got one and dam can it get life thretaning here lol.

Time to be seriouse....Nice wolves but got to say the snakes scare the crap out of me. And reading one of the erlier posts beardies have venom glands!!!!!!!!!!! them little grate lizards are dangarouse???????

Didn't realise a Hoggie was venamouse untill the other week just after I almost got one from a rep shop that didnt even have a sign saying danger poisanus animal.

If some one puts a pic of a Duck billed platipuse that they own on here i would have to smile seen as though they are venamouse as well lol.


----------



## Dave23

Definatly think OH's are DWA just got a smack for saying she was DWA lol


----------



## carpy

ssssnakeman said:


> Keep them coming carpy, hey, i live near Beaconsfield, its near Dandinong here in Victoria Australia right.:lol2:
> cheers


haha i wish it was!


----------



## Owzy46

POAGeckos said:


> Everyone loves the wolves, but no ones noticed Kokanee?



I like your big cat.


----------



## stuartdouglas

Female _Viridovipera vogelii_









Male _V. vogelii_

















male WDB

















Female _Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_


----------



## Owzy46

_Viridovipera vogelii

Whada beaudy!
_


----------



## POAGeckos

Owzy46 said:


> I like your big cat.


 Haha, Thanks.


----------



## Elmodfz

Yes the wolves are awesome but Kokanee is really cute too.

Ive said it once and I'll say it again, that Gaboon looks like its been run over with a road line marker lol. I love Gaboons, I think Im too much of a wuss to own one, but they are awesome. Just a big walking, hissing, toblerone lol.

Those green vipers posted recently are cool too, are they actually outside??


----------



## moonstruck

Kokanee is gorgeous! awwwwh :flrt:

i would love to see if anyone has dwa mammals as well as reps, as nice as the reps are, not all dwa are venomous!

I would absolutely love to have a lemur in years to come, not entirely sure why they are dwa but they are!

kinkajous aren't... i'd love one of those also


----------



## Owzy46

How is that name pronounced?


----------



## Matt Lusty

Kink-a-joo  Stunning animals. I want more of them LOL!


----------



## moonstruck

you already have one? :devil: i want! actually, i know i don't have the space or correct set-up for a kinkajou right now, had the opportunity to get one a good few months back but decided it would be best if i didn't


----------



## cubeykc

are all dwa reps WC or are they CB??


----------



## stuartdouglas

can be both.................people are breeding DWA reptiles. Go to shows on the continent (only Houten now tho'  ) and there's loads of CB hot snakes and increasingly, Gila monsters


----------



## Elmodfz

Just looked up Kinkajou's and I want one lol.

Have any of you been bitten by your DWA, in particular the snakes? If so, what happened?


----------



## PIMP

yeah, i love checking out the dwa's and have alot of respect for the animals and even more so for the owners!!!

but i do often wonder what the whole experience must be like if you do get tagged.

oh and the wolves are awesome, very nice mate


----------



## moonstruck

Elmodfz said:


> Just looked up Kinkajou's and I want one lol.
> 
> Have any of you been bitten by your DWA, in particular the snakes? If so, what happened?


they're really hard to get hold of over here =[


----------



## neil270289

so what happens if you ever get bitten by one of these poisonious snakes?

i mean do you have to have a vet come round regular to have the venom extracted or are they sitting in your house ready to kill lol

i love the idea of having animals like this but what bout the part where they bite? i mean it gotta be scary cleaning them out.

please could someone explain this part to me on how you keep them in a safe way. many thanks


----------



## neil270289

Dave23 said:


> DO wives and girl friends count as DWA lol if so I got one and dam can it get life thretaning here lol.
> 
> yeah your ryt i think at times i would rather be put in a room of angry snaks then my missus moaning cos i never new how fast oriments can go :lol2:


----------



## Rikki

I've posted them before, but what the heck!

Wild _Naja nigricollis_








and _Bitis arietans_


----------



## geckoman H

*cool!*

very cool mate!!

loving the timber wolves, they're so cute!!!
you're so lucky.....

bet its realy cool.... not many people have a wolf as a pet....


----------



## rick1980

Kokanee HEAR! kITTY kITTY come give me a kiss!!:flrt:

just kidding i value my head! stunning


----------



## POAGeckos

geckoman H said:


> very cool mate!!
> 
> loving the timber wolves, they're so cute!!!
> you're so lucky.....
> 
> bet its realy cool.... not many people have a wolf as a pet....


 Yeah, it is great to have them. I have had wolves for awhile, but still find it eery hearing them howling. But also, wolves are NOT for a beginners. Have to have alot of time, and space for them.


----------



## POAGeckos

rick1980 said:


> Kokanee HEAR! kITTY kITTY come give me a kiss!!:flrt:
> 
> just kidding i value my head! stunning


 Haha, we suprisingly actually say that to him. He is like a big lap cat, except he would break your legs if he sat on our laps .


----------



## POAGeckos

Rikki said:


> Wild _Naja nigricollis_


 Love this type of snake, and the photo is also great .


----------



## malthereplover

Natonstan said:


> Very awesome, love that wolf.
> 
> Is there any Venemous lizards?


 Yes, the Gila monster and the Mexican beaded lizard, both of which require DWA.


----------



## Josh-sama

evilchild said:


> thats because every thing wants to kill you out there. lol. even the ants! lol



Hate the JackJumper Ants...


----------



## Amalthea

I adore cougars and Kokanee is stunning!!! Need more furry DWAs, though


----------



## MrsP

Somebody asked for pics of DWA mammals?

I have three.


----------



## Jamesrm

:mf_dribble:i soooo want a gabon how much are they in the uk ?


----------



## Art_Gecko101

> Oophaga pumilio - again not dwa but venomous!


Sorry to be anal but dart frogs arnt venomous. Theyre poisonous, venom has to be injected. Stunning animal though


----------



## Amalthea

That always annoys, me too *lol* My hubby gets fed up of me groaning when you watch a show and they talk about the "poisonous snake" or whatever.


----------



## slippery42

MrsP said:


> Somebody asked for pics of DWA mammals?
> 
> I have three.


A wild bunch??

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jade01

i am in awe of every single animal on this thread

in a few years 

and when im not living in a student house lol


----------



## littleminx

I am so jealous of the 1st guy with the wolves and cougar it would be my dream you are so fortunate.


----------



## Tristan

Some nice animals. Wouldn't be keeping any copperheads though. Brave 

I took home a puma kitten for a couple of weeks for a conservation centre I worked at. I'll find some pictures.


----------



## xaimzx

wow, you are so lucky lol. having wolves and a cougar must be amazing! 
Really jealous!


----------



## Tristan

Mountain lion I cared for for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kaos

OMG Tristan, that is so cute
I want one


----------



## Tristan

A puma kitten is just like having a tabby on steroids. 

She's basically fully grown now and I doubt I'd be able to handle her. :blush:


----------



## Andy

Morbid said:


> Too many to post here, so I have to show this link instead..
> 
> EncapsGallery -
> 
> This part of my site is actually kicked alive just about 2 hours ago..
> I hope that the link is ok.. If not, I appologize, and ask an admin to kill the link..


 
Incredible collection you have.:notworthy:


----------



## ddevereux

SiUK said:


> heres some of mine I either have or have had
> 
> 
> western diamond back rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaboon viper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copperhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white lipped pitviper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> europeon horn nosed viper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parabuthus transvaalicus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deathstalker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> androctonus amoureuxi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buthus occitanus



Nice collection you've got there.


----------



## jj10125

I think your all crazy  but can't deny there all butes


----------



## Miranda

They are so stunnign to seee being held, so surreal, they are gorgeous!
The wolves and kougars were amazing, gabbies are stunning and the person who said it looks like they can hold a lot of venom i believe theyre fangs are 5cm long and i believe they have half a pint of venom. Whoever looked after the puma i am waiting for the pics! all amaizng animals, thanks for posting all!


----------



## edgar1981

wow, some great pics here. 

out of interest, has anyone here ever been bitten/stung? i'd be terrified of most of these animals.


----------



## Declan123

Bitis gabonica do not have half a pint of venom. Roughly couple of tea spoon dependant on size


----------



## maffy

*dwa's*

I agree Copperheads really are amazing looking.

Timberwolf is pretty cool, has approx 600-700psi bite as an adult - easily biting to the bone of most animals. In fact I've heard thats how they identify wolf attacks by the depth of biting power. Considering a Rottweiler dog can bite upto 500psi perhaps a little more makes the Timberwolf a definite DWA animal, with wildness added in for good measure.

Having owned a massive rottie which used to unflinchingly smash his head into our walls when chasing a ball...a wolf needs likewise respect.


----------



## joff

Can I post this, it's not mine. It's in the shop I go to. It belongs to the bloke who owns the place. He rescued it, think it got a bit big for the original owner.:2thumb:


----------



## Repta

Tristan said:


> Mountain lion I cared for for a couple of weeks.


Wow! That is quite possibly the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. I don't gush often - but what an absolut beaut!


----------



## carpy

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Sorry to be anal but dart frogs arnt venomous. Theyre poisonous, venom has to be injected. Stunning animal though


yes yes i know - im usually one to get onto people for that - lapse of concentration. though ifd the skin secretions come from ants - ant ants are venomous then they are using venom to create poison

and they are so much more bright in the wild


----------



## Charlottie

May i say everyone has such beatuiful animals i believe you are brave as i would never have the guts to keep those beatuiful animals xxx


----------



## dazdaraz

hi guys

great animals n so jealous of the op
with the cougar, wonderful lookin animal :notworthy:
and jealous of all u others.
where can i find out info on gettin a dwa license?

and message to JOFF
which shop do u go to?
if its the one i think that croc/alligator (dont kno which)
is called Elvis

and theres a sign that says no pics
TUT TUT
lol


daz


----------



## ratc69

Hi everyone thanks for an amazing post and you all have had truly some great looking Animals. The closest to DWA in my house is the wife and 4 kids lol.

Once again thanks to everyone who took time to post.

Rob


----------



## joff

dazdaraz said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> and message to JOFF
> which shop do u go to?
> if its the one i think that croc/alligator (dont kno which)
> is called Elvis
> 
> and theres a sign that says no pics
> TUT TUT
> lol
> 
> 
> daz


 
Yes it is the one you think. :censor: Didn't realise it says no pics, oooops. I've been going there 10 years and never seen it. I see the sign that says don't tap on the glass, you are being watched but thats it. I wonder why no pics!!!! wouldn't of thought he wouldn't want anyone to see it as it's in full view in a public shop, maybe it's the flash, may startle the gator. I didn't use flash. I've seen loads of people taking pics and videoing it. I'll ask him when I'm next there. 
Just tried to remove the pics off here but it won't let me edit my post??????


----------



## dazdaraz

lol
im only jokin mate
got nuffin to do with me

lol
daz


----------



## joff

dazdaraz said:


> lol
> im only jokin mate
> got nuffin to do with me
> 
> lol
> daz


 
:lol2: you git:lol2:


----------



## lesleykno

Really enjoyed looking at all the pics- stunning. The wolves and cougar are beautiful. I know what you mean about getting use to the howling. I think my 4 white german shepherds think they are wolves as one starts howling and the others join in. It is always about midnight when they start. I am use to it now. Would love to own a wolf. Snake pics are great as well.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Jealous...............*Much!*

I want some DWA's :whistling2:


----------



## Rexc

:2thumb:Great pics guys


----------



## dragonboy08

Declan123 said:


> Yes they are Venomous Lizards... the common being Gila Monsters and Beaded Lizards...
> 
> But other species like Komodos and Beardies have been researched, and do have venom glands


Beardies

as in beaded dragons?


----------



## Amy_x

love the wolves, closest ill get to having one is a siberian husky!! haha

obv gotta lot Cali the Camen as well cos she's just wickedd lol x


----------



## SiUK

dragonboy08 said:


> Beardies
> 
> as in beaded dragons?


yeah bearded dragons


----------



## dragonboy08

dont lie lol


----------



## Declan123

dragonboy08 said:


> Beardies
> 
> as in beaded dragons?



Yep, Dr Bryan Fry did a big research on them, and they do have venom glands


----------



## chondro13

Declan123 said:


> Yep, Dr Bryan Fry did a big research on them, and they do have venom glands



Ive read up about this too - they do have venom glands but absolutely no way to administer it.


----------



## dragonboy08

chondro13 said:


> Ive read up about this too - they do have venom glands but absolutely no way to administer it.


From what ive just read they can administer it but its a uderdeveloped system? so they can't administer large amounts


----------



## chondro13

dragonboy08 said:


> From what ive just read they can administer it but its a uderdeveloped system? so they can't administer large amounts



I thought they never had fangs, they had grooved teeth which could administer it but over evolutionary time the glands are closed now - they are still there but i thought they were closed up? ive seen a pic of it somewhere but its in 1000's of pages of biodiversity notes 

an interesting topic either way!


----------



## dragonboy08

chondro13 said:


> I thought they never had fangs, they had grooved teeth which could administer it but over evolutionary time the glands are closed now - they are still there but i thought they were closed up? ive seen a pic of it somewhere but its in 1000's of pages of biodiversity notes
> 
> an interesting topic either way!


Very intreresting lol no like i said just been reading it and the glands are there but they just administer really small amounts, from what was said they were able to "milk" a monitor it just runs downs the teeth i would have thought then?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

chondro13 said:


> I thought they never had fangs, they had grooved teeth which could administer it but over evolutionary time the glands are closed now - they are still there but i thought they were closed up? ive seen a pic of it somewhere but its in 1000's of pages of biodiversity notes
> 
> an interesting topic either way!


 
In that respect i think there similar to monitors in that they administer small amounts though the saliva? not a 100% on that. As i never realised beardie had venom glands...


----------



## SiUK

I thought it was the same way that beaded and gilas administered venom


----------



## kitty

Tristan said:


> Mountain lion I cared for for a couple of weeks.


awwwwww my gosh, that is the cutest thing in the world... think id need a way bigger garden as it grew though lol

to the person who started this thread. i can only imagine the smile you get each morning when you look at those guys.. kokanee (sp?) is a lovely name and a lovely cougar but my days i love your timber wolves


----------



## matty73

Scales and Fangs said:


> Kali, my Cuviers Dwarf Caiman


My goodness, it looks happy...... to ahnialate you haha:lol2:


----------



## matty73

stuartdouglas said:


> Female _Viridovipera vogelii_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male _V. vogelii_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> male WDB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female _Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_


The top one is probably one of themost gorgeously vibrant snakes i have seen, lovely collection i only keep constrictors but some of theselook beautiful i think i am going to leave it till i am more mature and have my own house and everything else and the time before i give a dwa a home.. lol lovely all the same : victory:


----------



## vicky_rose

POAGeckos said:


> There are always threads for "pics of your chams" or "pics of your leos" here is one for DWA owners/care takers
> 
> Here are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonu(Silver Timberwolf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kua(White Timber)
> 
> The 2 pups above I am caring for till they are 1, then they will be back at my exotics facility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montana(Black/silver timberwolf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inu(Tan/Silver timberwolf)
> 
> These are the Parents of Kua and Tonu, who live at my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employee named Dale with Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kokanee(My works Cougar) Hes trying to be intimadating here, but he is a big suckup .


 
You are so lucky to work with all these amazing animals i would drop everything to do what you do.


----------



## POAGeckos

vicky_rose said:


> You are so lucky to work with all these amazing animals i would drop everything to do what you do.


Yeah, they are great, the pups are grown up now.








Kua









Tonu


----------



## robbiepurvis1309

that picture of tonu could be on a postcard 
stunning


----------



## dracco

They are my favourite animal went to a wild life park last year and spent nearly the whole time watching them .To work with them must be fantastic


----------



## J2UK

Tristan said:


> Mountain lion I cared for for a couple of weeks.


Awesome, very cute at that age.


----------



## Draven

POAGeckos said:


> Yeah, they are great, the pups are grown up now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonu


 Stunning! your so lucky mate lol


----------



## Reptiles_Rock

Declan123 said:


> Yes they are Venomous Lizards... the common being Gila Monsters and Beaded Lizards...
> 
> But other species like Komodos and Beardies have been researched, and do have venom glands


Beardies with venom glands? I dont think so.. Wheres the proof of this research on beardies that says they have venom glands??? If they had venom glands,, why are they not on yer DWA list??????


----------



## stuartdouglas

Reptiles_Rock said:


> Beardies with venom glands? I dont think so.. Wheres the proof of this research on beardies that says they have venom glands??? If they had venom glands,, why are they not on yer DWA list??????


for the same reason FWC's and _Boiga_ sp aren't. Their venom delivery system is weak and it may be that Beardies have glands, but no ducts. There also exists some confusion between venom glands and the Duvernoy's gland. True venom glands are surounded by muscle which can force the venom out of the gland and along the duct to a specialised delivery system. Other "non-venomous" animals which have venom/Duvernoy's glands need to use capilary action to draw the venom dowon grooved teeth and work it into the wound by chewing.


----------



## trigger

All my guys are under zoo licence rather than DWA, does that count? I hand reared a Puma few years back. My pair had and reared their first litter brilliantly but 2 years late their second litter didn't go so well. Mom abandoned them at 10 days, the female cub died within half hour of beeing pulled but the male survived. He was the first mammal I HR and I adored him. It broke my heart when I had to let him go to another centre as I couldn't get any more land and he could not go back with his parents. Pics of 'Tige' at 12 days, 3 months sitting on a chair in the office and my beautiful boy when I went to visit him a couple of weeks back, He is now nearly 4 years old. I miss him bad!!!!!!


----------



## Smorf

Reptiles_Rock said:


> Beardies with venom glands? I dont think so.. Wheres the proof of this research on beardies that says they have venom glands??? If they had venom glands,, why are they not on yer DWA list??????


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/127273-venom-glands-lizards-komodo-ect-2.html


----------



## elijah

i rely do like your timber wolves. In very good shape and look healthy: victory:


----------



## phoenixxx

Love the wolves and cougar 
And awesome green colour on the white-lipped viper.


----------



## itubagus

SiUK said:


> europeon horn nosed viper



Now that is stunning! It's snakes like this that would make DWAL tempting in the distant future. Very nice mate, cheers for sharing:2thumb:​


----------



## POAGeckos

elijah said:


> i rely do like your timber wolves. In very good shape and look healthy: victory:


 They are kept like wild wolves, out in a very large pen, only thing that isn't wild about them is interactions with humans for food, and occassional attention  so they are as active aswild ones, They can't go in a house again without knocking everything over, which is when we knew they were to big to be in our house, they are massive now.


----------



## POAGeckos

trigger said:


> All my guys are under zoo licence rather than DWA, does that count? I hand reared a Puma few years back. My pair had and reared their first litter brilliantly but 2 years late their second litter didn't go so well. Mom abandoned them at 10 days, the female cub died within half hour of beeing pulled but the male survived. He was the first mammal I HR and I adored him. It broke my heart when I had to let him go to another centre as I couldn't get any more land and he could not go back with his parents. Pics of 'Tige' at 12 days, 3 months sitting on a chair in the office and my beautiful boy when I went to visit him a couple of weeks back, He is now nearly 4 years old. I miss him bad!!!!!!


 Gorgeous puma, It was difficult to send Kua and Tonu back aswell, They are to easy to get attached too.


----------



## badboy118

my god i wish i was a zoo keeper 

any ways, i have a dream but i know it will never come true lol...

my dream is to live over in America and buy a huge 1000 hector ranch and build my own privet zoo and have a few tigers and lions,

*MY GOD HOW I ENVY THE LUCKY YANKS** ** LOL*

and i have to say i love some of the pics BTW, especially the nice copperhead... any 1 know weather a duck billed platypus would be classed as a DWA? as they are venomous lol


----------



## badboy118

stuartdouglas said:


> Female _Viridovipera vogelii_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most beautyful snake i have ever seen... i love the colouration


----------



## BeautifulLittleWeirdo

The whitelipped viper is THE MOST BEAUTIFUL snake I've seen in this site! Well, it's neck-and-neck with those black cottonmouths. But still, lovely collection, y'all.

And WOLVES! The baby wolf is so darn cute!


----------



## EmmaLou

They're all fab! Especially all of the green snakes,they are gorgeous!


----------



## Paradoxurus

Tristan said:


> A puma kitten is just like having a tabby on steroids.
> 
> She's basically fully grown now and I doubt I'd be able to handle her. :blush:


She is still perfectly handleable...









This photo was taken last week. 10 months old. A bit of a handful at feeding time.


----------



## trigger

Tige is now coming 3 now. Unfortunatly his zoos reg mean I am no longer allowed in with him. I have to make do with wire speretating us. He is still totally human orinatated and if he was still mine I wouldn't hesitate to go in with him. It would be my own fault if I got eatern. pics from feb this year when Iwent to see him. 



















This was Tige's dad, Storm. He was PR but still very gentle. I never went in with him but he would hand feed. I lost him a couple of year back. 










A some of my animals are no longer on DWA but the Capuchins and Macaques & Lynx are, 

Buster the Lynx, the blur at the fron is his Dad, Karhn, who also wanted his pick taking, 










Domino and Jubilee the Rhesus macaques. This was last xmas, they got presents!










I don't have any DWA reptile but my fav has got to be the Gaboons, they are fabulous.


----------



## Mouki

just wait till i win the lottery.......

:lol2:


----------



## reptismail

are there any big cats which dont require DWA?


----------



## stuartdouglas

yeah, the Maine ****. Going by this and your other post about snakes, you need to get your head around the concept of "Dangerous" as in Dangerous Wild Animal. Big cats can kill, therefore they are dangerous, therefore they require a DWA. Even some of the smaller species of cat require DWA licenses, simply because of the damage that they can cause.


----------



## stucandoit

just spent about an hour lost in this thread. thanks all, theyre all stunning


----------



## davieboi

in that link it says pogona barbata nowhere does it state pogona vitticeps which happens to be a beardie and even then if it said pogona vitticeps i still woudnt beleive it:lol2:


----------



## herptastic

Scales and Fangs said:


> Kali, my Cuviers Dwarf Caiman


now thats a stunner :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:
love caimens got any more pics :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Scales and Fangs

herptastic said:


> now thats a stunner :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:
> love caimens got any more pics :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


 I have, i'll have to upload them though


----------



## jazzywoo

Tristan said:


> image
> 
> Mountain lion I cared for for a couple of weeks.





POAGeckos said:


> Yeah, they are great, the pups are grown up now.
> image
> Kua
> 
> image
> Tonu





trigger said:


> All my guys are under zoo licence rather than DWA, does that count? I hand reared a Puma few years back. My pair had and reared their first litter brilliantly but 2 years late their second litter didn't go so well. Mom abandoned them at 10 days, the female cub died within half hour of beeing pulled but the male survived. He was the first mammal I HR and I adored him. It broke my heart when I had to let him go to another centre as I couldn't get any more land and he could not go back with his parents. Pics of 'Tige' at 12 days, 3 months sitting on a chair in the office and my beautiful boy when I went to visit him a couple of weeks back, He is now nearly 4 years old. I miss him bad!!!!!!
> imageimageimage





trigger said:


> Tige is now coming 3 now. Unfortunatly his zoos reg mean I am no longer allowed in with him. I have to make do with wire speretating us. He is still totally human orinatated and if he was still mine I wouldn't hesitate to go in with him. It would be my own fault if I got eatern. pics from feb this year when Iwent to see him.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> This was Tige's dad, Storm. He was PR but still very gentle. I never went in with him but he would hand feed. I lost him a couple of year back.
> 
> image
> 
> A some of my animals are no longer on DWA but the Capuchins and Macaques & Lynx are,
> 
> Buster the Lynx, the blur at the fron is his Dad, Karhn, who also wanted his pick taking,
> 
> image
> 
> Domino and Jubilee the Rhesus macaques. This was last xmas, they got presents!
> image
> 
> 
> I don't have any DWA reptile but my fav has got to be the Gaboons, they are fabulous.





POAGeckos said:


> There are always threads for "pics of your chams" or "pics of your leos" here is one for DWA owners/care takers
> 
> Here are mine
> 
> image
> image
> Tonu(Silver Timberwolf)
> 
> image
> Kua(White Timber)
> 
> The 2 pups above I am caring for till they are 1, then they will be back at my exotics facility.
> 
> image
> Montana(Black/silver timberwolf)
> 
> image
> Inu(Tan/Silver timberwolf)
> 
> These are the Parents of Kua and Tonu, who live at my work.
> 
> image
> Employee named Dale with Montana
> 
> 
> image
> Kokanee(My works Cougar) Hes trying to be intimadating here, but he is a big suckup .


 i have to say these are stunning you are so so lucky the pups and cubs are adorable 
loving the big cats you are all so so lucky :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## naja-naja

reptismail said:


> are there any big cats which dont require DWA?


 there were recently a few taken off, but i think that the only one you could get your hands on are geoffrey's cats. the others are almost non-existant even in zoos.


----------



## rogersspider2007

naja-naja said:


> there were recently a few taken off, but i think that the only one you could get your hands on are geoffrey's cats. the others are almost non-existant even in zoos.


does this mean you still need a dwa for a F1 savannah?


----------



## naja-naja

rogersspider2007 said:


> does this mean you still need a dwa for a F1 savannah?


 servals were not taken off the dwa, so assume you still need a permit, however a safari would be ok without one as geoffrey's were removed.


----------



## rogersspider2007

thank you for that.


----------



## Redsquire

MrsP said:


> Somebody asked for pics of DWA mammals?
> 
> I have three.
> 
> image


Phahahahahahahahahaha! xD
This one post instantly made you one of my greatest heroes of all time, lol. Lots of fun. xD :2thumb:


----------



## TBreptiles

*hi*

anyone wont to give there caiman to me is welcome

iwill look after it while ur on holiday

not getting it back lol

15 year old arnt aloud dwa not fair lol


----------



## jediwarrior

great pics but i would never own a dwa snake i`d be to worried about making a mistake or it escaping


----------



## chulainn

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Sorry to be anal but dart frogs arnt venomous. Theyre poisonous, venom has to be injected. Stunning animal though


sorry but in captivity pdfs are not posionus they losse their toxicidity


----------



## wildlifewarrior

chulainn said:


> sorry but in captivity pdfs are not posionus they losse their toxicidity


you commented on a post thats nearly 2 years old? ........why


----------



## duke the beast

*hi*

hiya iv been thinking about getting a timberland wolf for a few years now how much are you looking to buy on for thanks


----------



## paulds

duke the beast said:


> hiya iv been thinking about getting a timberland wolf for a few years now how much are you looking to buy on for thanks


----------



## morallywrong

paulds said:


> image



Simply outstanding!!:no1:


----------



## Amanda Wight

This is from my last job, the spectacled caiman  Hes a wee gem


----------



## polexprincess

aww all of the pictures of all your snakes are really good, especially the close up ones gorgeous colours and detail even tho im no snake fan they all do look brilliant, and the wolves are so gorgeous, but my fave has to be the puma, its amazing how people help bring up these animals sometimes risking their own lives sometimes, and he looks really happy in those pictures, its a shame you cant still go in the cage after all this time, but im sure he remembers you

awww i wish i could do that  xxx


----------



## C.Bruno

Declan123 said:


> Yes they are Venomous Lizards... the common being Gila Monsters and Beaded Lizards...
> 
> But other species like Komodos and Beardies have been researched, and do have venom glands


bearded dragons!?! really?


----------

